# Farmall 856 Pressure Plate Torque



## Joe120 (Jul 17, 2010)

Hello,
I have a 856 Diesel and my clutch and pressure plate went bad, I have a new Heavy Duty pressure plate and new clutch disk ready to be installed. However I don't have a manual to go by. Would anyone know what the torque specs should be to bolt the pressure plate down to? I would really appreciate it.

Thanks,
Joey


----------

